# How about this?



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

I came across this deal from newegg:
Klipsch SW-350 Sub 
Energy Take 5 Pack 
Combined for 350$

They also have the Sony STR-DN1000 for $299

Both with free shipping. How's this deal look for a starter home theater setup? I've been trying to find research on the Sony Receiver and it seems it's comparable with the 607/VSX-919, but I would love to hear what you guys think about it

edit:
I'm kind of the concerned about the lack of AudysseyEQ in the Sony receiver...I think as a total newb I would benefit from Audyssey, thoughts?


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

For that little cash you cant go wrong and dont worry too much about room EQ. On the cheaper side of gear it isnt as much a benefit as many assume (mics are not great and many times it only gets you close often leading to extensive tweaking or enitre override of results) and we did ok without it for well over a decade of serious HT growth in consumer market. Dont get me wrong its nice to have and can amaze when its implemented correctly BUT dont sweat it starting out.
You wont know what you cant measure so your not going to miss anything IMO. I would grab something to get going and grow into the EQ and such in time, meanwhile just enjoy the show!


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not 100% convinced on the receiver, there a lot of mixed reviews and impressions but then again it's only $299


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Personally, I am not too fond of Sony receivers. I've never been all that satisfied by them when I tried a couple of them. Sony is well known for their video displays and video components, but when it comes to audio, I don't think they are quite up to the same level.

That said, I think you should be able to find a used or B-Stock Onkyo that would do MUCH better and give you a lot more of the features (possibly Audyssey EQ) for right around the same price!


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

Can anyone comment on the Pinnacle Microburst mb8000

as opposed to the energy speakers /w klipsch sw-350 bass?

The pinnacle were just discounted to the same value as the energy/klipsch package, any thoughts on which speaker package to get?


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

We sell this set where I work. I have actually had the privilege of hearing these little screamers during a product demo a while back. You will be surprised at how loud they get. They sound very clean & can reproduce even the smallest details in a soundtrack. I haven't personally heard the Energy set but Pinnacle would definitely be a good choice. Pinnacle is a small, quality speaker manufacturer that doesn't get enough attention IMO. All of their speakers sound great and look gorgeous. I think this would be an EXCELLENT first system for you.

Also, this is a killer price for this set. Our price is much higher than that. I say go for it!


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm with Jon regarding Sony AVR's. I've tried a couple over the years as the features and price seemd great but I never really enjoyed the sound all that much. For displays, optical drive gear (CD players from thei ES line used to flat out rock, good Blu-Ray and DVD players as well) and their PS3 system are all great, but their AVR's never cut the mustard for me.

Pioneer and Denon have some good sounding (to my ears) AVR's around that price range, either new or refurb. I'd probably look there.

As for the Take 5, I've always thought it was a good sounding setup for the price and size.

Overall it sounds like a good set up for not a lot of scratch.


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'm going to stick with the take 5 and either go with a refurb onkyo or wait till the VSX-919 drops in price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with the others about Sony's AVR's. On another Post here an Owner of a STR-DA5400ES was discussing that he was having issues with shutdown. Upon researching the AVR, when I looked at the Bench Tests it showed to output 64 watts 5 Channels Driven and 45 watts 7 Channels Driven. Mind you, this is a 2000 Dollar AVR.

B-Stock Onkyo's really offer great value and everyone I have seen truly looks brand new. I would not go with the Pioneer after reading the Bench Test for the VSX-1019 which showed it to output 28 watts ACD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd say no to all the above, but you're asking an audiophile. 

I will predictably suggest 2 pairs of Behringer 2030p's 1 Dayton 12" sub and a marantz SR4002.

It'd be about the same in price and sound much better.


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

But with that setup I wont be using a centre channel, won't that reduce the quality of sound? I read that the centre channel produces the voices and is the most important speaker in the system:


What about the center channel?
The center channel is the most important speaker in a home theater system. It produces all of the voices that come from actors on the screen. Without a center channel, the voices would be coming from the corners of your room.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree on the importance of the Center Channel, but you could configure your Mains to handle the Center Channel information. This is known as a Phantom Configuration.

Whether or not this is a viable option depends on the size of your Room and the dispersion of the Speakers.  The Behringer's that Isiberian recommended were originally designed for Home Studio and DJ type applications. More towards Professional Audio than HT. That being said, they are an excellent value.

I would go with either SVS's Series or PSB's personally, but Speakers are a subjective thing in terms of what people like.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dante (Feb 26, 2010)

How would the Polk Audio CS1 (centre speaker) and PSW10 (Sub) paired with 2 pairs of Behringer 2030p compared to the Take 5 + klipsch SW-350. 

It's only about a 50$ increase for the Behringer/Polk setup, is it worth it? Am I loosing quality in the Sub/Centre speakers if I choose to buy the Polk Audio over the Energy/Klipsch?


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Dante said:


> How would the Polk Audio CS1 (centre speaker) and PSW10 (Sub) paired with 2 pairs of Behringer 2030p compared to the Take 5 + klipsch SW-350.
> 
> It's only about a 50$ increase for the Behringer/Polk setup, is it worth it? Am I loosing quality in the Sub/Centre speakers if I choose to buy the Polk Audio over the Energy/Klipsch?


First of all, you're most likely going to be happy with even a modest 5.1 setup compared to what you had before so don't let folks scare you into buying more than what you need right now. Part of the fun of becoming a home theater enthusiast is starting small and improving your system over time.

With that said, it is much less of a hassle to just buy a center channel that to try and create a phantom center with a mid-range 4.1 setup. The CS1 is a capable, powerful center channel that reproduces intelligible and smooth dialog. My friend just finished his system by purchasing the CS1 center and PSW110 sub. I was very impressed (and somewhat jealous.) 

My recommendation is, if you are going to go as far as buy the Polk center channel and subwoofer, why not finish the set with 4 Polk bookshelves? The Monitor 30 bookshelves are cheaper than the Behringers, are more than capable and would match the center channel in size and in looks. Good luck with your decision making and remember, anything is an improvement from what you have now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dante, what is the max budget for this system? Hsu Research makes some really nice Bookshelf Speakers that sell for 149 Dollars a Pair. They are Horn Loaded and are quite efficient so would work well with an entry level AVR. SVS's Series SBS-01 is 225 a pair and excellent as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I'd much prefer the Behringer speakers over either the Polk's, svs's or the HSU ones mentioned. If you look around on the web you will see that they have been thoroughly tested and deconstructed. They use quality components and are a very fine budget speaker. I'd recommend using 5, having an identical one for the center channel if you can fit it. You can find singles on ebay or auction sites.


----------

